# What's wrong with you all



## Hollywood72 (Aug 8, 2012)

It's freaking football season and I don't see one post about it. This is the best time of the year and I hope I'm not the only football fan here. 

Boomer Sooner!!!!


----------



## Yaya (Aug 8, 2012)

i am calling it now  *Patriots* - v -*Packers * super bowl. 

Packers pretty much have the same exact team as last year which was awesome. New Englands recieving core looks scary as shit (look at the roster), D will be better as well

teams to look out for in the AFC.. *Buffalo*, they will have a good start then melt.  *Denver*, for obvious reasons. *Pittsburg*, they are angry still because of the tebow incident

teams to look out for in the NFC.. *San Fran*, defense is nuts and Moss might help the offense. *Philli,* they will step it up with all that talent. *Detriot*, kinda the same as last year.


----------



## Malevolence (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## Yaya (Aug 8, 2012)

Mv...lol


Poor Pete carroll


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 8, 2012)

Sorry BUT Baseball season is the best time of the year just saying *GO YANKEES*, lol


----------



## Hollywood72 (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm a die hard college fan but I'll never turn a game off because it's NFL. 

Oklahoma Sooners
Dallas cowboys
LA dodgers. Sorry pikiki


----------



## SuperBane (Aug 8, 2012)

Steelers and I Watchin the jets as well strictly for entertainment shenanigans


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 8, 2012)

Dodgers LMFAO.... ok man dreaming for a Championship here in there is ok I think


----------



## Hollywood72 (Aug 8, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> Dodgers LMFAO.... ok man dreaming for a Championship here in there is ok I think



They'll be back


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 8, 2012)

Don't let SFG see that lol.

I have a thread about College Football on here somewhere.

I am from Eugene area. Nuff said. Fuck the NFL, hard to have a team anymore with no loyalty to a team or players.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 8, 2012)

Broncos fan in here! Lets go to the show this year manning! Yeah buddy! I always hated manning because he can pick apart any defense, now he is one of my own! Gotta love it! Just hope his receivers can do it!


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 8, 2012)

Hollywood72 said:


> It's freaking football season and I don't see one post about it. This is the best time of the year and I hope I'm not the only football fan here.
> 
> Boomer Sooner!!!!



No it's baseball season and heading into the Post Season!


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 8, 2012)

Hollywood72 said:


> I'm a die hard college fan but I'll never turn a game off because it's NFL.
> 
> Oklahoma Sooners
> Dallas cowboys
> LA dodgers. Sorry pikiki



Got the Cowboys part right! ) =))


----------



## stb1041 (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm a dolphins fan......the highlight of our season is watching Hardknocks


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 8, 2012)

Talk About What?!?

...How my G-Men will come through in the clutch! We've been underdogs for the past decade, never favorites, and still come out with the trophy. Coughlin You're My Boy!!!


----------



## beasto (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## basskiller (Aug 8, 2012)

Ravens are in it to win it


----------



## Shane1974 (Aug 8, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> Sorry BUT Baseball season is the best time of the year just saying *GO YANKEES*, lol



Damn straight- go Yankees! And I am a UT fan, so that explains my lackluster enthusiasm for the start of the season!


----------



## Illtemper (Aug 8, 2012)

*DA Bears!!!!*


----------



## DarksideSix (Aug 8, 2012)

Go Pack Go!!!


----------



## BigFella (Aug 8, 2012)

The Olympics are on for God's sake! And this "football" of which you speak: Doesn't the name imply contact between the foot and the ball?

_(Running for cover right now . . . )_


----------



## DF (Aug 8, 2012)

I cant wait for the NFL to get going.  Fantasy draft is 2 weeks away time to study up.  Go PATS!


----------



## dsa8864667 (Aug 8, 2012)

Illtemper said:


> *chi-town bears*



Da Bears still suck! GO PACK GO!!!


----------



## Illtemper (Aug 8, 2012)

Da bears!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yaya (Aug 8, 2012)

New england v green bay.. Trust me!


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Aug 8, 2012)

<<<<HOCKEY is All I care to know....


----------



## Jada (Aug 8, 2012)

go JETS


----------



## DF (Aug 8, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> go JETS



Lol, good luck with that mess Jada.


----------



## stb1041 (Aug 8, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> go JETS


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 8, 2012)

Cissy football. Rugby is where its at. None of that girlie padding that all the teams like to wear. And for speed, Aussie Rules football...


----------



## Jada (Aug 8, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Lol, good luck with that mess Jada.



i know my team is a mess !


----------



## 0tj0 (Aug 8, 2012)

Football? Dude I'm to busy watching these awesome olympics! You see that one dude run really fast? And the other person do that flippy thing? Holy crap this is awesome shit!

...on a serious note... Daaa Bears!


----------



## corvettels3 (Aug 8, 2012)

0tj0 said:


> Football? Dude I'm to busy watching these awesome olympics! You see that one dude run really fast? And the other person do that flippy thing? Holy crap this is awesome shit!
> 
> ...on a serious note... Daaa Bears!



you forgot that horse riding bullshit..


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 8, 2012)

/gag@ football...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 8, 2012)

Football is boring... Only game I'll ever watch is if the Pats are in the super bowl. Even then I don't watch the whole thing.


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm no fair-weathered fan... so I'm not afraid to admit that my team hasn't been good since the late 90's/early 00's

Eat it fuckers... and you who don't like football? It's one of the most aggressive sports you can play... a mix of athleticism / talent / raw power / testosterone and death. There are only a few sports left where you can legally assault someone and this is one! If you could put on some pads and just lay someone the fuck out even once.... one GOOD form tackle and you will want to play forever.

READ IT & WEEP:


----------



## SHRUGS (Aug 9, 2012)

Go SOONERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yaya (Aug 9, 2012)

How can some of u bros NOT like football?


----------



## Hollywood72 (Aug 11, 2012)

SHRUGS said:


> Go SOONERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That's what I'm talkin about!!!

I noticed a few Longhorn fans on here. Gonna be fun kicking their ass in October.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Aug 11, 2012)

SFG, baseball season ends the day fall practices start in football. There's not even a need to post season. It's all just a filler between football seasons. Sorry bro


----------

